# Surfside



## saltyakker (Jun 26, 2007)

Fished access 2 this morning with about 100 others. Was in the clear, clear water by 6:30. Caught a few trout on top until I lost my superspook to a frayed line(I knew better). Proceeded to hook up on almost every cast with either a trout or bluefish using croaker. Wound up keeping 9 for the fryer tonight and out by 10:00am.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Not so good at math are you?


----------



## saltyakker (Jun 26, 2007)

Damned phantom fish wanted in on the photo


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Bros, that's a baker's 8!

_(Or he's mountin' the big one!)_


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

fishy photo bomb.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

he probably released one


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

lol fish photobomb... i gotta question why does everybody i see on here fish freeport is it closer to yall? I dont have a problem catching them off the seawall, and i never been down to freeport to surf fish.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

big3slayer said:


> lol fish photobomb... i gotta question why does everybody i see on here fish freeport is it closer to yall? I dont have a problem catching them off the seawall, and i never been down to freeport to surf fish.


Because I don't have to drive on 45 to get there......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Because I don't have to drive on 45 to get there


X2!!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

big3slayer said:


> lol fish photobomb... i gotta question why does everybody i see on here fish freeport is it closer to yall? I dont have a problem catching them off the seawall, and i never been down to freeport to surf fish.


 I like the ability to drive on the beach and have all of my stuff right there with me so I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

big3slayer said:


> lol fish photobomb... i gotta question why does everybody i see on here fish freeport is it closer to yall? I dont have a problem catching them off the seawall, and i never been down to freeport to surf fish.


Freeport/SS fishing sucks. Stick to the seawall.

;-/


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

i figured it was because you could drive down the beach and locate bait, slicks, birds etc... never fished it just wondering thanks guys


----------



## Hook4Fun (Aug 26, 2015)

John_B_1 said:


> I like the ability to drive on the beach and have all of my stuff right there with me so I can keep an eye on it.


x2



iamatt said:


> *Freeport/SS fishing sucks.* Stick to the seawall.
> 
> ;-/


how come.?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> how come.?


I'm guessing that was sarcasm. Lol. Regardless, sticking to the seawall is good with me.. just means less crowd at Surfside. In fact I recommend everyone start fishing the seawall instead of surfside.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

dont worry im sticking to the seawall


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> dont worry im sticking to the seawall


Nice! No shame in to sticking where and what works for you.


----------



## Hook4Fun (Aug 26, 2015)

big3slayer said:


> dont worry im sticking to the seawall


Impressive pic. Thumps up.!


----------

